# Rusty the 36 Elgin



## St.Peter (Feb 28, 2015)

I picked this one up awhile back. Had a Columbia tank sitting on the shelf that fits pretty good although the years are not correct either. This one is going to stay as is for awhile longer. At least now its inside and out of the rain.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Mar 4, 2015)

Those bars are great.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## dubsey55 (Mar 14, 2015)

I like this bike. 1936 was a transitional year for Westfield. Moto Bikes had the new streamlined frame, and still carried the earlier style crescent fenders, triple step rims, and some had the fork stand offs for truss rods. No standoffs evident on this particular machine. Lots of pre-war Wesfields still around, tho 36s seem much less common. Cool bike w/lots of character!  Walter in NJ,,,


----------

